# Spotted the new Q7 in AZ



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

Today on Pima in north scotsdale A Q7, looks amazing, couldent get my camera out fast enough, but tomorrow im going to the dealer check if they have one on the floor.


----------



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

The dealer on scotsdale rd told me there are 15 in state for testing, and that all 15 are euro-spec and not to be sold.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (cruisinforabruisin)*

They're there for the international press launch. Check out our front page. We just ran our first in a series of articles that will come from driving it in your fair city.








http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If you come back today I have a Sycamore Green Q7 Premium sitting on the floor LOADED but is euro-spec.
give me a call or email to stop by.
Info in sig.


----------

